# Beer Taps - Which Gives The Best Pour?



## jgriffin (20/7/05)

I was about to buy some taps for my fonts. I can get the Andale Floryte taps for $50ea new, but it seems the Brumby taps are all the rage these days.

Anyone know whether there is much difference besides asthetics?


----------



## Doc (20/7/05)

According to my brother-in-law who maintains beer systems the brumby taps don't require as much maintainence or cause as many problems compared to the pull down taps (Andale/Lancer).
In my experience the brumby taps are more prone to ceasing if not used for a week compared to my Lancer pull down taps.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## BigAl (20/7/05)

JGriff,
Ive had floryte taps and currently have 4 Alumasc taps. I found that on the bar the warm beer in the floryte tap tended to spray out. Once the whole tap and line was cold it wasnt a problem, but first pour i would always spray my bar with beer. The design of the alumasc does not do this. Might be something to keep in mind when comparing the Brumby and Floryte if it applies to you. Alumasc cost a little bit more, but ive noticed many of the pubs in Perth, especially the new ones are installing these taps.

Cheers.


----------



## johnno (20/7/05)

jgriffin,
maybe you need one of these.

http://www.turbotap.com/

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/7/05)

Love it. :beerbang: 

Johnno. You can pour 'em as quick as I can drink 'em.  

BTW I use Florytes. They work OK. Buggers to dismantle and rebuild though.

To be brutally honest I can't speak for the Brumby having not used one but I still actually prefer my Pluto gun to my taps. If it didn't require constantly opening the fridge to pour I'd probably never have steered away from a Pluto.

Warren -


----------



## muga (20/7/05)

I store my glasses in the fridge so I need to open the door anyways, still not sure if I'll be getting a chest freezer and run the taps through the top or not.. seems like more work just for the look side of things. Only time it would be good is when you are entertaining.


----------



## kook (21/7/05)

Does anyone know if the taps sold at morebeer (such as this) are actually any good compared to the andale and brumby taps available back home?


----------



## Asher (21/7/05)

Cook I've got a similar morebeer one (check it!) on my party setup... It works like a dream. Be aware that the threads are different so conecting them to anything other than a morebeer shank (like a snap fitting) isn't easy....

The party keg 1

The Party Keg 2

Asher for now


----------



## deadly (21/7/05)

I love that setup :wub:


----------



## Thunderlips (21/7/05)

Asher said:


> Cook I've got a similar morebeer one (check it!) on my party setup... It works like a dream. Be aware that the threads are different so conecting them to anything other than a morebeer shank (like a snap fitting) isn't easy....
> [post="68026"][/post]​



I bought the same taps from morebeer a while back. A little while later I bought some stainless steel brumby's from GMK and fitted them to the morebeer shanks without any problem. I also bought some snaplocks from GMK and all the taps fit.
Actually now that I think of it, either the morebeer taps or those I got from GMK 
may have slightly more thread but the thread size is the same.


----------



## Batz (21/7/05)

Thunderlips said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> > Cook I've got a similar morebeer one (check it!) on my party setup... It works like a dream. Be aware that the threads are different so conecting them to anything other than a morebeer shank (like a snap fitting) isn't easy....
> ...




Yes I too have some from BD , GMK snaplocks fit like a charm

Batz


----------



## Doc (21/10/05)

johnno said:


> jgriffin,
> maybe you need one of these.
> 
> http://www.turbotap.com/
> ...



They are now making the Turbo Tap available to home users. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jimmysuperlative (22/11/05)

Saw this in today's paper...

courier mail story


Turbo Tap



... four times faster than a normal tap, greater efficiency, perfect pour everytime, able to leap tall buildings etc... :blink:


----------



## muga (22/11/05)

They work well, but I think it's more for pubs to reduce spillage and save the dollars.


----------



## GMK (22/11/05)

I asked whether tahey make one to fit the Ventmatic Ultraflow - as in with a thread so that u can just screw the Ventmatic nozzle off and screw a Turb Tap nozzle on...

Answer was no - dam - would look good on the bar and mated to a Ventmatic - pure pouring heaven.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/11/05)

Interesting taps. Sure are fast. :beerbang: 

Something worth noting though. I'm not sure if it's my eyes. Go to their website and watch the video where they're pouring side by side with a regular tap and clocking the pour speeds. I'm almost certain the regular tap is using bigger glasses. :blink: Could be wrong. :unsure: 

turbo tap video

Warren -


----------



## PhilS (22/11/05)

Definatley sus about the glass sizes in comparison there. The finished product for the turbo tap also ended up with less beer due to the initial foaming.

I like the look of the pour though


----------



## tangent (20/6/06)

old thread but it's come time to update the taps
just looking at the Andale PDF: http://www.andale.com.au/New%20Folder/brumby.pdf for Brumby taps.

What's the flushout for?

Any idea how much $$$?


----------



## normell (20/6/06)

tangent said:


> old thread but it's come time to update the taps
> just looking at the Andale PDF: http://www.andale.com.au/New%20Folder/brumby.pdf for Brumby taps.
> 
> What's the flushout for?
> ...


Howdy tangent
have a look at the vent-matic, part of a bulk buy about a year ago, great taps, and were a good price then.
the flush out is just that, for flushing out with beer line cleaner

Normell


----------



## GMK (20/6/06)

IMHO...

The best pouring taps are the ventmatics - but they are getting expensive around 60.00 USD plus postage.

The next best pouring tap is teh Andale Floryte..
Followed by the brumby/grundy.

I sell the andale Floryte and brumby for 95.00ea.
They retail around 110.00 ea +GST

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Boots (20/6/06)

Ken, i think you're talking to the wrong people in the US. The ventmatics are no way near that expensive.

Some info was emailed from the states recently, (whichi i thought you were included in) that they were actually under $40US plus delivery.

Just so that those who are interested aren't put off the great Ventmatics for the wrong reason.

=====================

/RANT ON

There was a lot of crap flowing around here recently about inapproriate commercial posts.

IMO that's exactly what you just did Ken.


----------



## GMK (20/6/06)

Boots said:


> Ken, i think you're talking to the wrong people in the US. The ventmatics are no way near that expensive.
> 
> Some info was emailed from the states recently, (whichi i thought you were included in) that they were actually under $40US plus delivery.
> 
> ...



I will not get into a rant off...

But - i have e-mail brad and ordered my new Ventmatics.

I have just checked my invioce;

The New markII version is 36.95 USD for the tap ONLY
Add 12.50 USD for the collar and Shank ( i thought this was 21.50USD but i had it recorded a*se about Face.)
Add 2.10 USD for the "little Black Plastic Handle"

IN my Book = 52.00+ USD per TAP plus Freight from USA.

Next time Please e-MAIL first if you feel i have made an inappropriate commercial post - dont AIR it in the Public Forum.

Thanks 
GMKenterprises


----------



## Boots (20/6/06)

Ken,

I'll have to admit that i was only considering the tap. You're correct in saying that a complete new tap setup is that price (or close enough that it's not worth talking about the difference).

My misunderstanding came becaue the only thing mentioned were the taps and not shanks etc.. but it's reasonable to expect that you meant the whole setup. My apologies.

/RANT UNJUSTIFIED

Just to clear it up are your taps new? or second hand?


----------



## GMK (20/6/06)

Thanks Boots...

That price for the brumby/grundy is for Brand new with..
Collar, snaplock male adaptor and black plastic handle.

Floryte - Brand New with handle - as the tap comes with a snaplock male adaptor.


----------



## dicko (20/6/06)

GMK said:


> Thanks Boots...
> 
> That price for the brumby/grundy is for Brand new with..
> Collar, snaplock male adaptor and black plastic handle.
> ...



Hi GMK,
Looking forward to my new Ventmatics, these will be excellent on my new bar.
I'll catch you in a few weeks, when I get to the big smoke!
Cheers


----------



## davem (21/6/06)

I have a Perlick tap (from US) which is a copy of the Vent-Matic taps. Just used on a couple of kegs so far but compared to my old ex-pub swing lever tap it is ABSOLUTE heaven. Consistent pours, no spray from the first beer, easy clean, stainless....everything is excellent. A second one will be hitting my fridge in a couple of weeks. Cant wait.

Cost US $40 incl shank and handle. I have a sister living in the states who is my courier


----------

